# Zoey's Soon to be Sister



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

We are going to call her Chloe. She is the little tan girl. She is 7 weeks and weighs 8 oz. She was suppose to be a show dog but is to small. She is coming from a very good breeder who has several champions. I feel very lucky to have found her. I think she is going to be a red.











Here she is with her brothers. She looks so tiny next to them.










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Right after dinner with full bellies.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh wow Kay, I had no idea you were considering an addition. She is very sweet,
such a tiny baby. Zoey and Chloe sounds fab together!  I'm happy for you, I
hope she brings you lots of happiness and lives a very long life.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Kay she is fabulous. I am so thrilled for you and Zoey. I have to say the red's and fawns are may favorites. There is no doubt that everyone here is going to fall in love with her the moment they see her.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

She is so beautiful!! Congratulations on the new family member!


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow!! She is so tiny and precious! What a cute baby!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh my what a little one.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

yay a sister for zoey!!!  how adorable is that little girl  congrats!


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

She is the tinyest one! Too precious!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

She reminds me of a baby Bambi,your all going to have so much fun with her,and your grandaughter will love her too bits.She is beautiful Kay


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

OMG Kay! She is beautiful!! Not very many new puppies turn my head, but that baby is the exception! I am SO HAPPY for you. Great name too, that's our youngest daughter's name.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

WooHoo! Congrats on the new addition :love7:


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Congratulations Kay!! I never told you this, but I always wanted you to get another chi. Just kept it to myself though. She's adorable; can't wait to see pics of her & Zoey


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, the fun they will have together-and you will have enjoying every minute!! How wonderful!

Ruby said to tell you yippee for a red girl!

p.s. I say yippee for an AKC registered baby!! She is darling!!

Congratulations to all!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww Zoeys going to have a sister! How exciting. . She is adorable & looks so tiny. Very sweet!!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

She is SO cute. Congrats, can't wait to watch her grow!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

She is such a cutie pie! I love the name (obviously!), Chloe and Zoey, how cute!

She is about the same colour Axle was when I got him. His breeder called him golden tan but he looks close in colour to Karen's Ruby so I guess he's a red - maybe the're just called different names country to country.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Thank you all for your kind words. I really haven't been looking. I met this breeder at a show a few years ago and have always been a fan of her dogs and the dads line. They are the ones I like to watch in the ring. I know she is the "runt" but she seems to be healthy. She weighed 2.8oz at birth and Zoey weighed 1.8. She is healthy so far and has been getting special attention and feedings and Nutrical twice a day. She is fiesty with her brothers. So I think she will be OK. She is in good hands.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi congrats on your new baby i love her shes a precious little chih shell bring many many years of fun to your household and her new sissy zoey good luck with your new baby


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Precious! I wish photos were scratch and sniff where I could smell the puppy breath


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

So tiny and pretty!! Congrats


----------



## Nikkilewis14 (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh my sooo tiny n cute!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14 (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh, where did you get zoeys diamond collar?! Omg i want that for mocha so badly! Lol... How old is zoey and how much does she weigh, shes soooo adorable!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

im delighted for you kay
what a beauty


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

What fantastic new Kay . I am so happy for you. Cn not wait to hear what Zoey thinks of having a little one around. Congratulations...


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow, she is so beautiful! Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Thank you all again, Zoey weighs 4lbs and I get all my bling for her off ebay. The rhinestone collar came from ebay store, Designs for Dinky Dogs.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

oh my goodness shes so tiny, but so cute!!!


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

She is SO sweet!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Kay!
Congratulations She is a little precious doll! That was the color of Lulubelle when she was younger and as she got a few months older it got very red 
So happy for you.


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

She is a so cute. Hope Zoey has a lot of fun with her little sis.


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

She's very tiny and cute!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

that dog is too cute! so tiny!!! XD x


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Aww that's how my Holly looked next to her siblings. I love the name Chloe in fact my daughter wanted to name our Holly that but that's my niece's name and well I told her we could not do that LOL.. If so our dogs would have the same names haha.. Congrats!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Thank you all so much, my DH actually named her hehe. I think he is more excited then I am. She is getting cuter and cuter all the time.


----------



## Sparkles Mom (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats! What a tiny treaure! She reminds me of Sparkles when she was a puppy!


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

OhEmGee- such a tiny lil baby, so precious!!! congrats!!!  can't wait 2 see more pics hehe


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Yay!! Congratulations Kay, I'm so happy for you! I love the name you've picked too! 

One thing? And I seriously don't mean to be a downer! But I thought I should mention it just in case it's something you want to consider. The fact that the names "Zoey" and "Chloe" sounds so very similar, especially to a dog's ears, might make it a bit difficult, for both of them actually, to recognize who you're talking to, calling, training etc. 

The trainer I'm associated with advises against naming dogs similar sounding names because it has the potential of making training more difficult, especially in situations where things like recall, getting your dog's attention etc., are important. 

Tango and Jazz's names are different enough that they each know exactly who I'm talking to e.g. while Tango might raise his head when I call Jazz's name, Jazz is the one who will come to me while Tango burrows back down into the covers. 

It may not be an issue, and I'm not trying to convince you to pick another name. I mention it only for your consideration now, so you can do your own research. And also because it will be much harder to re-name her later, if you find that the similar names have become problematic. 

Hope I didn't kill your happy.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

She is so cute and tiny Congrats!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

aww shes adorable!! congrats!!!!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Ronnie, Thank you for the advise. You could never "kill my happy" I appreciate any advice I get. I have been thinking about this then I read your post. I am going to talk to my breeder about it so I may have a new name soon. Thanks agaoin for sharing your thoughts. It has got me rethinking the name but that is a good thing. I will keep you posted.



Tink said:


> Yay!! Congratulations Kay, I'm so happy for you! I love the name you've picked too!
> 
> One thing? And I seriously don't mean to be a downer! But I thought I should mention it just in case it's something you want to consider. The fact that the names "Zoey" and "Chloe" sounds so very similar, especially to a dog's ears, might make it a bit difficult, for both of them actually, to recognize who you're talking to, calling, training etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Awwwwwe Kay what a little stunner she's so cute I know you will have lots of fun with her congrats xxxxx


----------

